# Photo album update



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I posted some pictures in my photo album, they are all super random and there is only 10 right now But of course I wanted to share with all you 

I think I posted a link below
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/members/47170-ellisrks01-albums-random-pics.html


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks grace 
I didn't even know I had a photo album in my profile until today :lol:


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful family (2-legged and 4-legged), but that lizard is HUGE, and looks like it just ate something I don't want to know about


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you Kat 
Yah, that lizard it's massive, it's my brothers savannah monitor. I personally am not a reptile guy but I think he's pretty cool. We just got done feeding him some chicken. Then my brother kept calling me a sissy because I don't like being around it( it's mean you have to watch your toes) so of course I had to pick it up.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

ellisrks01 said:


> Thanks grace
> I didn't even know I had a photo album in my profile until today :lol:


By the time I figured it out I had already been posting from photobucket. I decided to keep posting from there because the forum album has a limit on how many photos it will hold. I don't want to be limited


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Boo!! ... Your right, I think the limit is 10 pictures because it won't let me post anymore. I guess i need to start using photo bucket.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

It's actually rather convenient for forums and such.


----------

